# Ford Ranger



## jonathanhl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi I just bought an 06 ford ranger super cab I want to get a plow and a salt/sand spreader for it what should I get
Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

well since u give us no info i am gonna say. u have the 4.0L i would bet. snoway makes the best plow for little things meyer's drive pro series is the next more commercial grade. then the suburbanite and homesteder r kinda weak on the trip bar. sander well if u have a class 3 any hitch mouth will work. if u have some skills any tail gate mount could be fixd to ur app. and some better springs might be to ur advantage if u wont the truck to last for alittle bit. if ur gonna care a spreader. how much salt are u gonna carry in the bed. o ya and those good year wranglers you have kinda suck in 2wheel in the snow.


----------



## jonathanhl (Mar 6, 2008)

yes I have a 4.0L and I would like a hopper spreader if someone makes one that will fit in a ranger


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

jonathanhl;537285 said:


> yes I have a 4.0L and I would like a hopper spreader if someone makes one that will fit in a ranger


Welcome to PS!! Take a look at the SnoWay 22 series with down pressure. They are lightweight, strong and very good for backdragging. As far as a small v-box spreader, there are a few companies that make them, but they only hold 1/3 yard and are a bit too heavy to only load onto the truck when snow is expected (unless you have a machine or a lift system rigged up). Hitch mount spreaders have come a long way over the years, you may want to look at some of them. What kind of plowing/salting are you looking to do? How much snow do you get in your area per year? Is this truck a daily driver or dedicated plow vehicle? (don't laugh guys, I know people who have mini pickups & jeeps as "dedicated" plow trucks for resi's) Once again welcome to the site!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Who's laughing? Jeeps and small trucks make great residential trucks. wesport
I would stick with a hitch mount or tailgate spreader, unless you really plan on doing alot of salting.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Talk to Tom in the Sno-Way forum good for small trucks like the ranger. Couple of guys on here have them on the ranger.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Check out the Sno-Way forum. Here is a thread from a Ranger/Sno-Way owner

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40423&highlight=solo+operators+ride


----------



## jonathanhl (Mar 6, 2008)

I like the snoway plow but I am also consisering price what is my best deal to reply to linycctitan I have a lift where I work to load my salt spreader but who makes a hopper spreader I get about 8 4-6 inch storms per year and currently do about 8 driveways with a snowblower but now with my truck I want to plow and have had many people ask me to do there drives I would like to have a good sander because it often gets icey after storms. This truck is what I use daily.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Curtis makes a 4' V box, its a really slick unit.


----------

